# Funny story on my Zoe girl



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have often shared how smart my Zoe is. She truly amazes me. When I'm talking to her, she really tries to figure out what I'm saying or asking of her. Often, when both she and Jett are on the bed with me and I pick Jett up and put him on the floor, she will move over to me 'sideways' letting me know _she_ wants to be picked up and placed on the floor instead of jumping down. There have been times when I have picked her up and taken her to bed when it's time to go to bed. And there are times when I pick Jett up and carry him to bed. Sometimes, when I have carried Jett to bed, Zoe has waited out on the sofa for me to come back and carry her to bed. lol Seriously, she always comes when I call her, but there are those occasions she wants exactly what Jett had. Now on the flip side, Jett is a serious 'Me Too!' kinda guy. I always wash Zoe's face, comb her, and dress her first. She doesn't particularly care for the face washing and if I did Jett first, she would promptly go hide under the bed. Now Jett doesn't particularly care to have his face washed either, but he is right there bouncing around for me to pick him up and do exactly what was done to Zoe the minute I set her down. lol Sooo funny.

The other morning I called Z&J to the door going out to the garage as it was time to leave to take Zoe to G'ma & G'pa's and for Jett and I to head to the store. Zoe, my good girl, was of course right there eager to go. Jett however stayed on the sofa and rolled to expose his tummy for tummy rubs. I didn't have time, so I just scooped him up and carried him out to the car. Zoe followed me obediently to the car out in the garage. I was hooking Jett into his booster seat and looked down to pick Zoe up only to find she wasn't there. I called her and she responded with a very soft and playful 'woof'. Here she was, on the step to go back into the house, with a big smile on her face. I called her again and kept smiling and with a wag of the tail and a twinkle in her eye, she again replied with soft playful 'woof' and a little prance/dance on the step. I knew immediately what she wanted. She wanted to be picked up and carried to the car just like Jett. So I indulged her. btw, do yours reach up to you with their front legs and give a little 'hop' to 'help' you pick them up? Just like little kids asking for uppies. :wub: But the very next morning when Jett tried his little 'roll over so you can rub my tummy' ploy again, I just set him down on the floor and they _both_ walked out to the car with me. lol Kids!

Have any of you with more than 1 experienced the 'me too' syndrome? Love to hear about it. You just can't tell me these wonderful creatures don't have some reasoning abilities!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Crystal, that sounds so precious. These little Malts have an incredible character. I keep seeing things on here where people say, does your Malt do this? and it is pretty much always a yes from me. What characters! Seeing all these threads about having multiple Malts make me want to get another. Can't stop looking, but I think hubby would shoot me.  also seeing it is best to wait at least a year.

I would love to meet your little Zoe and Jett :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw that is really sweet :wub: I hope that my babies get along well like your Zoe and Jett.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just so cute. I guess what you do for one, you must do for the other. It is so nice that they get along so well...yes, Chloe does that little hop for me to pick her up as well


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I just adore your Zoe and Jett. They sound just as perfect as they look! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cute Zoe! I can just picture this exactly Crystal. What a smart girl, I can see how much fun it would be to have 2 of them, and fun for both of them to interact and play. 

We dont' have the me toos here so much, although sometimes Jodi wants to go where Lily goes, she can jump out of his reach on the bed so then he wants to follow.

Jodi is carried to bed and if I don't carry him he waits until I come back for him he rolls over and his front paws are waving at me to get up. Even if he is just standing in the hall, he waits there, his head down and tail wagging too tired to walk down the hall. Follow me, what's that ?

If he is in his crate and I turn off the lights and go to bed he'll wait a few minutes then walk to the bedroom doorway and wait there.

Jodi hates to be picked up from above and from behind, it has to be under his front legs and from the front, like a baby.

And if he wants to sit with you and be picked up he paws at your leg, then gets back on the floor and sort of moves sideways but backing up .....assuming the position.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, you are describing CeeCee in Zoe.......she does the same thing. She watches and whatever I do for Rain, and I don't do for her, she gives the little woof and I know she wants it too!!! So funny! They are so much like little children it is scary!!! CeeCee will get mad if she waits around and I don't do something that I have done for Rain and run off to her little white pen. Then she watches me to see if we make eye contact, so she can have it done also!!!! I always have her in the back of my mind because I don't want to ever slight either one!! I'll bet you feel that way too~~~Zoe and Jett are just darling together, but like children, they want to be treated just like the other one.....too cute :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha that is so adorable :wub: and sounds sooo familiar to how things go in our place too :wub: 

one of the many examples: Crystal is not a fetch player. Tennis, water, beach...etc balls aren't her game. If we had a Crystal-mummy time and I threw a ball for her to catch, she wont be interested in playing fetch. BUT when she sees me play with Snowy, she would join, ZOOM to fetch the ball before Snowy does. 
Crystal is a big "me too" kindda malt. Reaching to the point where she jumped in the pool on her own for the first time, just because Snowy was there, was a :w00t: to me

I love the fluffs' characters :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Zoe and Jett sound so cute! Jack & Jill are like that too. We call Jack "Jealous Jack" because whenever I pay attention to Jill, Jack will stop whatever he's doing and barge in on us. 
I think it's so much fun have multiple malts. They really love being with one another and I love that they have a constant companion.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My mom always says that if dogs could talk we would be AMAZED at how much smarter than us they really are.

At our house its always been just Bianca, but now that she has a sister we've noticed the same things. When she was by herself we would have to chase Bianca around the house to wash her face or brush her. Now that Bitsy is with us I've gotten into the habit of washing up and brushing Bitsy first. Bianca will wait right by my legs at the sofa and patiently wait for me to fishin with Bitsy. The minute I put Bitsy down Bianca will jump right onto the couch and lie down beside me waiting for her brushing. Its hillarious - she HATED to be brushed. She'll also no longer go up the stairs when its bedtime. I have to carry Bitsy up and put her on the bed and then go back down and scoop up Bianca and bring her up as well. 

They're jelous little buggers arn't they!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is so sweet ,Crystal. T.Dink is an only fur child,but she does help when she wants to be picked up and even when you go to pick her up. They are so smart!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I just love "Pete and Repeat" activities of your two cuties.
So maybe I could parlay this into something with my college-aged skin kid. :rockon: Like if I tell Tyler to sit down and listen to me, my DS will...or I tell Tyler to bring me something, DS will; if Tyler goes to sleep at midnight, DS will( instead of 2am :new_shocked: )...or I tell Tyler to put away his Blackberry, DS will? (oh,I forgot, Tyler doesn't have a blackberry). 
Hmmm, how do I get Tyler to make a bed and clean up his room?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww crystal...that is such a cute story. i really want to meet your precious zoe and jett :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 5 2010, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882127


> Crystal - I just love "Pete and Repeat" activities of your two cuties.
> So maybe I could parlay this into something with my college-aged skin kid. :rockon: Like if I tell Tyler to sit down and listen to me, my DS will...or I tell Tyler to bring me something, DS will; if Tyler goes to sleep at midnight, DS will( instead of 2am :new_shocked: )...or I tell Tyler to put away his Blackberry, DS will? (oh,I forgot, Tyler doesn't have a blackberry).
> Hmmm, how do I get Tyler to make a bed and clean up his room? [/B]



HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 5 2010, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882047


> Awww! Crystal, that sounds so precious. These little Malts have an incredible character. I keep seeing things on here where people say, does your Malt do this? and it is pretty much always a yes from me. What characters! Seeing all these threads about having multiple Malts make me want to get another. Can't stop looking, but I think hubby would shoot me.  also seeing it is best to wait at least a year.
> 
> I would love to meet your little Zoe and Jett :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


We would dearly love to meet you and Lola too. :wub: 

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882058


> Aw that is really sweet :wub: I hope that my babies get along well like your Zoe and Jett.[/B]


Oh they will. It may take some time, but they will.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 5 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882081


> Cute Zoe! I can just picture this exactly Crystal. What a smart girl, I can see how much fun it would be to have 2 of them, and fun for both of them to interact and play.
> 
> We dont' have the me toos here so much, although sometimes Jodi wants to go where Lily goes, she can jump out of his reach on the bed so then he wants to follow.
> 
> ...


lol Jodi has you trained really well! :aktion033: No seriously, it is just amazing how they clearly are trying to communicate with us and how ingenious they are at getting the message through.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 5 2010, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882083


> Yes, you are describing CeeCee in Zoe.......she does the same thing. She watches and whatever I do for Rain, and I don't do for her, she gives the little woof and I know she wants it too!!! So funny! They are so much like little children it is scary!!! CeeCee will get mad if she waits around and I don't do something that I have done for Rain and run off to her little white pen. Then she watches me to see if we make eye contact, so she can have it done also!!!! I always have her in the back of my mind because I don't want to ever slight either one!! I'll bet you feel that way too~~~Zoe and Jett are just darling together, but like children, they want to be treated just like the other one.....too cute :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


They really are like child siblings! And yes, you always have to do for one what you do for the other. If you forget, one will be sure to let you know. lol

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 5 2010, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882085


> haha that is so adorable :wub: and sounds sooo familiar to how things go in our place too :wub:
> 
> one of the many examples: Crystal is not a fetch player. Tennis, water, beach...etc balls aren't her game. If we had a Crystal-mummy time and I threw a ball for her to catch, she wont be interested in playing fetch. BUT when she sees me play with Snowy, she would join, ZOOM to fetch the ball before Snowy does.
> Crystal is a big "me too" kindda malt. Reaching to the point where she jumped in the pool on her own for the first time, just because Snowy was there, was a :w00t: to me
> ...



I would have loved to have seen her jump into that pool! I just adore seeing your two swim.

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 5 2010, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882089


> Zoe and Jett sound so cute! Jack & Jill are like that too. We call Jack "Jealous Jack" because whenever I pay attention to Jill, Jack will stop whatever he's doing and barge in on us.
> I think it's so much fun have multiple malts. They really love being with one another and I love that they have a constant companion.[/B]


If I'm kissing on Zoe, no matter where Jett is in the house, he comes RUNNING for is kisses too and will be pushing his way in until he gets 'em. :smootch: 

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Feb 5 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882098


> My mom always says that if dogs could talk we would be AMAZED at how much smarter than us they really are.
> 
> At our house its always been just Bianca, but now that she has a sister we've noticed the same things. When she was by herself we would have to chase Bianca around the house to wash her face or brush her. Now that Bitsy is with us I've gotten into the habit of washing up and brushing Bitsy first. Bianca will wait right by my legs at the sofa and patiently wait for me to fishin with Bitsy. The minute I put Bitsy down Bianca will jump right onto the couch and lie down beside me waiting for her brushing. Its hillarious - she HATED to be brushed. She'll also no longer go up the stairs when its bedtime. I have to carry Bitsy up and put her on the bed and then go back down and scoop up Bianca and bring her up as well.
> 
> They're jelous little buggers arn't they![/B]


lol...well Zoe's been around the block and so I've learned that I have to do the things they don't particularly like to her first. Jett falls for it every time and demands the 'me too' attention. Zoe...as much as she wants the same things, certain things she's a.o.k. letting Jett have all on his own. lolol

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 5 2010, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882127


> Crystal - I just love "Pete and Repeat" activities of your two cuties.
> So maybe I could parlay this into something with my college-aged skin kid. :rockon: Like if I tell Tyler to sit down and listen to me, my DS will...or I tell Tyler to bring me something, DS will; if Tyler goes to sleep at midnight, DS will( instead of 2am :new_shocked: )...or I tell Tyler to put away his Blackberry, DS will? (oh,I forgot, Tyler doesn't have a blackberry).
> Hmmm, how do I get Tyler to make a bed and clean up his room? [/B]


"Pete and Repeat"...lol...we must have grown up in the same era. Did you by any chance grow up in a small mid western town? lol

And I'm betting you'll have better luck teaching Tyler to clean his room then your son!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is such an adorable story. I just love your kids!

Ours is also a me too house. It really does remind me of skin kids - it's so funny.

I do want to share two things that go on here that makes me smile.

The first to me is such a big thing. You all know that Annie is a rescue and she is the biggest cuddler, kisser you could ever meet. But it has taken her a while to come into her own, but I see her little brain working every day. What she will do is observe Sophie and then follow behind Sophie and repeat whatever Sophie just did. It really is so cute to watch her even after all this time discover things that are new to her just by imitating Sophie. But then to see her make these actions not just a mere mimic but to make them her very own is awesome!!!

The other thing that just makes me hysterical is if we are relaxing on the sofa and I have one on my lap hogging it and the other wants it (this is when neither wants to share mommy) - they don't beg or scratch - the lapless pup will run towards the front of the house and start barking their security bark which makes the lap dog jump off then the other will hurry back to me and jump up on my lap and get comfortable really really fast. They each fall for it every time. It's hysterical because it's so obvious to us what's going on.

Crystal, I love your stories!!!!

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I always look forward to hearing about Zoe and Jett. They are truly adorable and loving babies! I love that they both want what the other is getting/having! omg- it's just so much cuteness!!!! I just want to hug and kiss on both of them!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahh the stories of living w/2 malts! :wub: :wub: 

LOVE reading about the saga of Z&J! 

Yup....we have many similar storeis. Emma is my smarty and from day 1 has been Benny's shadow and copycat. If Benny isn't eating and Emma is scarfing down her food I will often give some Ben some food by handfeeding. Emma will stop eating and literaly line up behind Benny and wait for me to handfeed her. And of course....if one is on my lap and the other is off doing something else (eating, playing, chewing, exploring etc) when the other returns and sees the other on my lap...it's immediately...pick me up too!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Aww Crystal, they sound just like little kids, how cute are Z&J :wub: 
Koko is the one who wants all my attention, if I pick Scooby up and make a fuss of him Koko gets really put out if he doesn't get the exact same treatment. Koko is a jealous little boy, he thinks he should have all my affection and Scooby can go to his daddy but I try very hard to make sure they both get equal loving


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 5 2010, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882045


> btw, do yours reach up to you with their front legs and give a little 'hop' to 'help' you pick them up?[/B]


LMAO, Crystal! I love your stories, but that question made me laugh!! When I ask Bonnie if she wants uppy, she backs in to me!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 6 2010, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882572


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 5 2010, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882045





> btw, do yours reach up to you with their front legs and give a little 'hop' to 'help' you pick them up?[/B]


LMAO, Crystal! I love your stories, but that question made me laugh!! When I ask Bonnie if she wants uppy, she backs in to me!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Sweet Bonnie Marie has her own unique ways of doing things! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 5 2010, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882177


> The other thing that just makes me hysterical is if we are relaxing on the sofa and I have one on my lap hogging it and the other wants it (this is when neither wants to share mommy) - they don't beg or scratch - the lapless pup will run towards the front of the house and start barking their security bark which makes the lap dog jump off then the other will hurry back to me and jump up on my lap and get comfortable really really fast. They each fall for it every time. It's hysterical because it's so obvious to us what's going on.
> 
> Crystal, I love your stories!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh now that IS funny!! :HistericalSmiley: And really smart too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have two malts but I have a malt and a husband who go tit for tat for my attention at times. If I am loving on Hunter at the end of a long day, DH will get down on the floor and 'nuzzle' up to me so that I will rub his back or give him little kisses. Likewise, if I am on the couch or in the bed with DH and we're cuddling or even just relaxing together - Hunter will either beg to come up or wrestle his way in the middle and start licking my face and pawing at me for love and attention. :biggrin: Gotta love these two men in my life!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats sooooo sweet.

Bentley is my me too one. He seems to behave very much like Zoe. Comes for uppies all the time. Waits to be carried to bed. Hubby carries Brie to bed if she is not in bed already. If When Brie is getting her top knot done in the morning he always comes and wines for a brushing.

I agree these Malts are so much like children and they are so intelligent.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 6 2010, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882753


> I don't have two malts but I have a malt and a husband who go tit for tat for my attention at times. If I am loving on Hunter at the end of a long day, DH will get down on the floor and 'nuzzle' up to me so that I will rub his back or give him little kisses. Likewise, if I am on the couch or in the bed with DH and we're cuddling or even just relaxing together - Hunter will either beg to come up or wrestle his way in the middle and start licking my face and pawing at me for love and attention. :biggrin: Gotta love these two men in my life![/B]


Thats so
cute. 

We are always doing group hugs. First Bentley will want "uppies" when we are hugging and then Briezee girl will want uppies. If others could see. Soon we will have to add a baby into the huddle. LOL


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww that is sooo cute!!! :wub: Yes mya is great at doing the leaning up for being lifted thing too. I wish the others would too! Its so much easier and so cute  when i go to pick floee up she ALWAYS rolls over to get her tummy rubbed!  even if they have just been out in the garden doing their toilet and its pouring rain...she will still roll over for the rub when i go to pick her up!! :wacko1:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, Crystal, your two are so precious :wub: 

Their story reminds me of night time at our house. When it's time to go to bed I carry Ava (because she's so small) and Archie (because of his bad legs). Abbey stays put....she knows we're going to bed, but she waits for me to come back down stairs to carry her up.  What a baby! Oh and she lifts herself up ever so slightly so I can fit my hand under her  gotta love 'em.


----------

